# strange front tire wear



## manny951 (Apr 11, 2009)

hey guys i have a 2006 gto and for some strange resone i have to buy tire for the front every year,it only wears on the inside and i toke it in to the dealer to tell them about the problem and they said all goats have the same issue and that they couldn't do anything about it is this true or are they full of it


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

they are full of it...if I had to guess you have either a strut rub problem (take a look at the struts...is the paint worn off at all?)...or an alignment problem...
Bill


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

manny951 said:


> hey guys i have a 2006 gto and for some strange resone i have to buy tire for the front every year,it only wears on the inside and i toke it in to the dealer to tell them about the problem and they said all goats have the same issue and that they couldn't do anything about it is this true or are they full of it


http://www.gtoforum.com/f39/definitive-definition-gto-suspension-concerns-19058/


----------

